# Easton EA 90 SLX



## Bike N Gear

Anyone have first hand experience with these wheels? http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/WHEELS/wheel_ea90_slx.html

I weigh 165-170, don't race and want a light, fast & comfortable wheelset. 

Thanks


----------



## Seattleblu

I have a pair and have used them a few times (on hilly routes) and will be using them on a few races coming up (hill climbs). They should do the trick for you. 

They are light, strong and ride well so far. The R4 hubs are butter. I weigh 152 and use Circuits as my daily set. I was able to get them at cost, but I would consider them at retail as they seem to be a very good value to what's out there, both custom and otherwise for their category.


----------



## kenny!

I've ordered a pair, but they haven't come in yet. Since they are new there's not much info out there on them. rbv doesn't even have them listed yet.

But from the specs and Velomax's hub reputation they should be good wheels.


----------



## kirkdig

I ordered the SLs but received the SLXs - eBay. Didn't want to wait for shipping them back so I decided to keep them. I'm relatively rough on wheels and weight 180. I have about 500 miles and they are still true. I'm really happy.


----------



## kenny!

Kinda curious if anyone has weighed their EA90's to see how much they really weigh.


----------



## alejovh1

1470!, I really like them, the hubs are super nice.


----------



## Davis69

alejovh1 said:


> 1470!, I really like them, the hubs are super nice.


What differentiates these Easton's from AC 420s? They are also 1450-1500 grams.


----------



## alejovh1

the AC's are also very nice if you don't mind spending a couple hundred more! I like the eastons because they are not too fancy but performance wise they are superb! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davis69

How much do the Easton's run? Chain reaction cycles has AC420 for $340 US (with current 10% off for August) with free shipping (unfortunately not in stock, but I wrote them, and they say an order has been placed). Maybe there will be a duty?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19915


----------



## kenny!

My EA90's came in today! Weighed them and with rim tape they're 1480 grams which is well within tolerance. One other thing that surprised me is that they came with skewers even though I had read that Easton doesn't include then since they feel that a skewer should be chosen by the rider or something. Shrug, I like em cause they look nice although they aren't any lighter then the ones from my Shimano 550's. Haven't ridden them much but so far they seem pretty nice and spin up so easy.


----------



## Supersonic

*what's the freehub like?*

I have Orion IIs and they are great wheels. My only complaint is that the free hub is not the best metal and gets all these little chits and junk in the metal from the cassette.

I am wondering if they have improved the freehubs on the new Easton wheels. Mine are Velomax Orions circa 2004.


----------

